# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  Avast vs Windows 2000 SP4

## Stepanyuk

w2k, завёлся зверь Net-Worm.Win32.Kido Win32:Confi, полечил, решил накатить SP4 и поставить заплатку, стал накатывать SP4, а свежий аваст ругается на user32.dll, что делать?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AndreyKa

Выполните Правила.

Файл user32.dll загрузите по ссылке http://virusinfo.info/upload_virus.php?tid=38871
так, как написано в приложении 2 Правил.

----------


## Stepanyuk

вы не поняли, процесс установки sp4 прерван, система вот-вот упадёт, мне бы узнать как-нить, ошибочно ли avast определил user32.dll в w2ksp4_ru.exe или это дейтвительно зараженная сборка, просто раньше такого не было, да и на других машинах с установленным w2ksp4 стал ругаться аваст...


user32.dll залил

----------


## Гриша

Файл вы загрузили, ждите...

----------


## AndreyKa

Присланный файл чистый. Это оригинальный файл из SP4 rus.

Совет:
Отключите от сети компьютер.
Удалите Avast.
Установите SP4.
Установите антивирус. Если Avast, то включите файл user32.dll в список исключений.

----------


## Stepanyuk

понял, сенькс!

----------


## AndreyKa

Еще можно сразу после установки SP4 установить Update Rollup 1 for Win2000 SP4.
В него входит более свежая версия user32.dll, которую AVAST не детектирует.

----------


## pig

> Еще можно сразу после установки SP4 установить Update Rollup 1 for Win2000 SP4.


Нужно!!!

----------

